# Using Easytrans with Sof-Fusion pillows; adjustments?



## ShawnCarla (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm a complete newbie at all of this so please forgive me if these questions have been answered before.
I recently bought a heat press and have transfers to start pressing from Pro World.
I went with the Easytrans as most of the garments I am using are a polyester/spandex blend.

I also purchased the Sof-fusion pressing pillows as from what I've ready it makes it much easier to press around seams and things of that nature.

Now my question is: do I have to adjust the pressure and the heat temperature because I am going to be using these pillows?

I know it's said to pre-heat the plate; should you preheat the pillows too?

Any help on this would be appreciated.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The pressure should be 'comfortably firm', You will need to adjust it when using the pillows. Not necessary to pre heat but a good idea to pre press the shirt for a few seconds.


----------

